# knaus sunliner 650 lg



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all 
any body got one of these motorhomes ? what is there payload on twin floor alko chassy 3800kg. any bad reports as we are thinking of a change

tramp


----------



## 112062 (May 10, 2008)

Hi tramp. I have a Knaus Sunliner 650 and im very happy with it.Bought it second hand,there is blendy of room for 2 people and lots of luggage and if need be you can sleep 4 people. The central heating is an added advantage in cooler weather and here in New Zealand it gets also cold. Clocked up 22000 miles and every thing is running smoothly - only critiscism i have - on rough roads it hums a bit in the cockpit. My M/H is a Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD on Alko chassis and has a payload of 577kg
Basic weight=Driver+90%of all water+Gasbottle=3275kg full weight3850kg.Hope that helps
Regards GGMK


----------

